# Honda Civic FK2 by Nikon



## mikist (Nov 10, 2008)

after a nice wash with 3M glaze and MAFRA Daytona


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous, wish i could take pics like that with my Nikon DSLR.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

love the last one


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yip first and last does it for me.
Lovely looking car.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Good shooting


----------

